# Eheim 2211 and 2213 together, which media?



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Hello,

This summer i'm going to start a "high tech" tank. It's going to be a pretty heavily planted tank with some green carpets in it. Inspired by nature himself and takashi amano =)

But I was dealing with a small problem / question. Which is my filtermedia.
Im going to use 2 filters. The eheim 2211 and the eheim 2213. On the eheim 2211 is also an uv sterillizer attached (on the outflow or inflow?), because this one got the less l/h than the eheim 2213 wich is better to lump the algea. I put an hydor 200watt inline heater on the outflow from the 2213, because this one got the biggest capacity.

Now my question is which filter media shall I use in my 2211 and which in my 2213?
*I was thinking of making the 2213 an biological filter like this.*











*And the 2211 an mechanic filter like this.*











The tank is an 38 gallon, 31" x 18" x 16".
What do you guys think =) Like to have some advice on this one haha!

Greets,

Bastian


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You could probably get away with a single (larger) canister filter for a 38 gallon tank. It doesn't hurt to have two filters, but I would just go with two slightly bigger filters (the 2211 and 2213 are pretty small).

As for the UV sterilizer, they are often attached to the outflow side because you don't want water filled with detritus flowing past the sterilizer.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm confused. 

IMHO 

Don't know why you have to change the config at all. The classics offer both biological and mechanical filtration with no bypass. 

I have a 2213 with an inline heater and it is barely adequate for my 15g so I can't imagine the out flow of a 2211. So unless you have a nano tank I wouldn't use a 2211. 

I would go with a single 2217. There's really no reason to go with 2 smaller ones unless you already have them.

:biggrin:


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the answering =)

The point is I already got them and have already spend lots of money on my setup! So I came up with this setup for my filters. So I don't have to buy new ones.
But a 2211 and a 2213 together delivers enough filtration capacity for a 38gallon right?

If above isn't true than I have to sell these 2 filters and trade them for a bigger one! But I liked the idea of 2 filters for having a nice flow in your aquarium and for keeping the whole system as stable as possible by cleaning one filter everytime so one filter will keep his bacteria culture intact. 

As for the filter media, are the options mentioned in my first post good or....

Thanks.

Bastian


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Any livestock?


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

I haven't started this tank yet =) So no livestock (if you mean occupation by that , yeah im dutch haha). 
But I was thinking of a school of Boraras brigittae and a couple of Microgeophagus ramirezi but I'm not sure if those two can be combined.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Running two canisters. How are you planning on configuring your outflow? Will you have 2 spray bars? One above the other across the back of the tank? Well, at 31" you may be able to fit them to meet in the middle if you modify the length of each.

I have two 2217's on a 55g. Intake in each corner and the spray bars meeting in the middle. There are other options.

Do you have the original filter media that came with the 2211 and 2213? The ceramic media will last forever. Just rinse and config the filters as recommended by Eheim. If you need to replace all the media, I can see how you would be saving some $$ by using a lot of sponges.

Unless you have a heavy bioload, I can't see the need for all the mechanical filtration. Though, even those sponges will become a repository for the good bacteria.

You don't need the two white pads, keep the top one on the 2213, add more ceramic tubes to fill the space. The white pads are there to capture the very fine particles and may hinder your flow if you use it before the *Eheim Ehfimech* (ceramic tubes). 

Eheim setup is (bottom to top): lattice screen, *Eheim Ehfimech*, blue sponge, *Eheim Ehfisubstrat *or *Eheim Substrat* *Pro*, white pad, lattice screen. 

The only difference in your setup and Eheims is that the blue sponge and the *Eheim Ehfimech *are reversed and you're replacing the *Eheim Ehfisubstrat *or *Eheim Substrat* *Pro *with more *Eheim Ehfimech*. It'll work fine the way you have it.

I have never had a issue with a tank recycling after cleaning a filter. We're not talking about squeeky, spotless clean. There's no need to do the inside of any filter spotless clean, unless there is a contamination issue. Just rinse the media in tank water and reuse. Everything is rinseable except for the white pad. It becomes pretty clogged and IMO not worth cleaning.

All that said and done. I would sell or trade the two smaller Eheims and get the 2217. :biggrin:


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

That's a nice explanation! =)
I don't have the original filter media anymore, because both filters are 2nd hand filters but they look kinda good!
But all sponge, doesn't feel good haha 
Thats why I want the *Sera siporax tubes* in the eheim 2213, those are the same as *Eheim Ehfimech *I suppose?
I would leave 1 white filter pad in the 2213 than as you recommended.

For in and outflow im going to use lily pipes. 2 inflow lily pipes and 2 outflow lily pipes. That will fit definately.

I saw one 2nd hand 2217 but is it really worth the effort? Also that 2217 didn't looked as good as my two filters 
And putting an inline heater AND UV sterilizer both on the outflow of 1 filter will reduce the flow extremely? 

Greets,

Bastian


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Why do you need a UV sterilizer? I would not use one unless I had a reason to. 

I have never used a UV sterilizer. So, I can't say how it would effect the flow. From what I know about them. It's the amount of time the water is in contact with the UV that is important. So it might be good to use it on the 2211. * I'm just guessing.*

Since you'll be using lilly pipes that'll take care of the spray bar issue. 

Hold off on the sterilizer and the heater. Besides, how cold is it there right now? We're approaching summer here and there is no need for a heater. Set up the tank without the heater and UV and see what the flow is like. You can always add the heater when it gets colder and then the UV "if" you need it. 

I would set up the 2211 exact like the 2213.


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

If I use the same filter media for the 2211, that means more biological filtering, so less mechanical more biological is the way to gooo =)?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

It's fine. You don't have any livestock in there to create solid waste.


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

No indeed =) Only relatively small fish.


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

And another question no need to use purigen in this setup? Heard a lot of good reactions on the product aswell..


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

No need for any extra's. Purigen, UV and other "stuff" are used because there is a reason it is needed. As long as you have a healthy tank there is absolutely NO need for Purigen or UV. 

Do I have a container of Purigen? Yes, I keep some on hand but I have never found a reason to use it, yet. 

Don't try to fix something that is not broken. Keep things simple.


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Ok =) Won't use purigen than!
But I will put the UV sterilizer in line. I want a fully clean tank with not a single hair of algea haha!


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

Well, Bastian...just don't be surprised if some algae does appear on various surfaces in your planted aquarium even if you do use the UV-sterilizer. I've used them in both freshwater and marine tanks for various reasons and while they may be effective on algaes that are suspended in the water of the tank, some kinds of algae will inevitably get a foothold on various surfaces from the leaves of plants to plastic fittings, etc. and spread once they do. Once you get your tank in a 'CO2/lighting/fert balance' that will not be a problem with...or without...the UV-sterlizer.


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Yeah I understand that. For that I will also use the "redfield ratio" to keep as many algea away as possible. 
But yeah some is almost inevitable


----------



## ucrazy51 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Filter Media Change???*

I've read several of the posts regarding filter media. I have 2 Eheim 2213 that I'm running with the original filter media setup including the carbon (Fine Filter) on the very top. I'm using the original filter basket with the plastic beads on the bottom, next the ehfisubstrate, a white foam filter and then the black carbon. Should I maybe change the setup on the filters and maybe use one for biological and the other for mechanical.

I've recently had an outbreak of ick which I've taken care of but my water now won't seem to clear up. It was crystal clear in the past. I do 25% water change each week. 55 gallon tank. I also have 2 Eheim 2212 Aquaball internal filters running.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.
Thank


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

What did you do to clear up the ick?? Sounds like you killed the biobugs and the tank is recycling. 

Do you have another tank that is clean? If you do I would take some aged media from that filter to reseed the cloudy tank. If not, maybe a friend or as a last resort the LFS. I do mention a LFS with reservations because some of them are not well maintained and I myself would be very hesitant unless I really knew the people running it.


----------

